# Zeus worshippers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Who knew?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070119/ap_on_re_eu/greece_ancient_gods


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have threatened many people with zeus' wrath but I would rather worship Ra or Osiris, now those are ancient gods. there are so many to chose from what about Baal and Ashtoreth of the canaanites. I wonder how well this would go over, here in the states. hmmmm.


----------

